# Lifted frontier owners...



## Shenanigans pres (Oct 9, 2005)

looking to switch back to another 4 door frontier like i used to own and do a lift on it. what kinda gas mileage are you guys gettin outta these trucks after the lift? how much of a lift and what size tires are you running?


----------



## Shenanigans pres (Oct 9, 2005)

anyone?...............


----------



## senate417 (Oct 10, 2005)

I have 18in rims with 275/55/18 tires and im only getting like 15 or so and mines not even lifted... :|


----------



## Shenanigans pres (Oct 9, 2005)

eh, screw de nissan then gonna go towards the dodge or toyota side.....


----------



## brain (Jun 29, 2005)

If you used that handy little search feature on the site, you might find that there is a thread with exactly the information that you are looking for.


----------



## Shenanigans pres (Oct 9, 2005)

thanks for the info handy lil smartass, but my question has been answered and dont need to use the handly lil search feature anymore :thumbup:


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

Shenanigans pres said:


> eh, screw de nissan then gonna go towards the dodge or toyota side.....


Good luck finding a lifted/fuel efficient truck (especially from Dodge).


----------



## Shenanigans pres (Oct 9, 2005)

4.7 v8's get 20+mpg out of them on 4 door and ext cab sport models. plus there is a program or some type of chip that can be tuned to get more hp and mpg out of the motors. has anyone heard of any type of chip or anything for the frontiers? cuz ive looked on the net a lil and found nothing.


----------



## Shenanigans pres (Oct 9, 2005)

long as i can get somewhere between 20-25mpg out of it i will be happy. not going with some insane lift or anything but jus something to get me off the ground. had an accident a while back in my xtreme i drive now and it scares the shit outta me being anywhere close to low. that and i would like to at least have a v6 in the truck, but dodges v6's are POS i kno that much at least. dunno who hell of a lot about toyota but they seem to be pretty good.


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

Shenanigans pres said:


> 4.7 v8's get 20+mpg out of them on 4 door and ext cab sport models. plus there is a program or some type of chip that can be tuned to get more hp and mpg out of the motors. has anyone heard of any type of chip or anything for the frontiers? cuz ive looked on the net a lil and found nothing.


I don't know if you're a fan of Consumer Reports (not to be confused with the Consumer's Digest / for profit magazine) but they had a great article recently on EPA fuel mileage claims. Essentially they are all complete bunk. They are based on a 1975 testing procedure for a test mule auto (not even the production vehicle) that's so far off, they voted to shave off 10% city and 22% highway in 1984 and it's still incredibly inaccurate.
(Based on 62%City/48%Highway)
For instance the 2005 Dodge Dacota V8 (4.7L) 5spd claims EPA 15/20mpg but really gets an average of 14mpg (9mpg City 20mpg Highway actual).
They Claim 13/17 in 5.7L Ram but get an average of 11mpg.

To be fair, the 2005 Nissan Frontier 4.0L V6 claims the same EPA 15/20mpg but really gets an average of 15mpg (11mpg City 21mpg Highway actual).
I’m getting exactly 17mpg but I spend more like 60% of the time on the highway.

The Toyota Tacoma 4.0L V6 claims 17/21mpg and gets an average of 17mpg (13mpg City and 19mpg highway)

Anyway, what I’m saying is don’t believe every window sticker you read. You’ll be hard pressed to get 20+ mpg out of a V8 (lifted or not) pickup. Even in a V6 it will be hard. Leaning out the fuel with a chip not only cuts the power you got a V8 for in the first place, it can burn up your engine as fuel acts as a coolant and if you lean it beyond stoic you’ll toast something.


----------



## Shenanigans pres (Oct 9, 2005)

not going on window stickers, im going on my stepdads truck mpg and a couple of my close friends who drive the v6 and 4.7L v8 trucks...... im not talkin about a brand spanking new one either, gonna be going for something used.


----------



## Shenanigans pres (Oct 9, 2005)

may sound like BS i know, but i drove my stepdad truck for a week with a mix of hwy and in town driving and i got 19 mpg outta it.


----------



## surfermsd (Oct 3, 2005)

I had the 4.7L V8 in my jeep. You will be lucky to get over 15mpg on that stock. Lifted with 33s your looking at 8mpg. This is with 4.11 gears.


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

Shenanigans pres said:


> not going on window stickers, im going on my stepdads truck mpg and a couple of my close friends who drive the v6 and 4.7L v8 trucks...... im not talkin about a brand spanking new one either, gonna be going for something used.


I still don't think you're going to be able to lift one and get 20 to 25mpg in any type of driving but like I said earlier, good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## Shenanigans pres (Oct 9, 2005)

i kno not to expect it if i lift the truck, i can stand losing a few mpg. i dont understand how the frontiers V6 are so bad on gas. i managed to squeez 16 outta the 00 crew cab i used to have, which is the reason i sold it. any idea y nissans v6 in this truck is so bad?


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

Shenanigans pres said:


> i kno not to expect it if i lift the truck, i can stand losing a few mpg. i dont understand how the frontiers V6 are so bad on gas. i managed to squeez 16 outta the 00 crew cab i used to have, which is the reason i sold it. any idea y nissans v6 in this truck is so bad?


It's a big V6 and I'm pretty happy with 17mpg in mixed driving. I'm sure I could do better if I kept my foot out of it but I consider that part worth the price.


----------



## Shenanigans pres (Oct 9, 2005)

i have a 4.3 L v6 in my truck i have now and i get 19-20 with mostly in town, some interstate....


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

Shenanigans pres said:


> i have a 4.3 L v6 in my truck i have now and i get 19-20 with mostly in town, some interstate....


Chevy does a pretty good job with the ol' pushrods. Almost all of their LS1/2 engines have good hp/tq relative to their mpg. (The 4.3L is just a V8 LS1 with two cylinders shaved off).


----------



## Shenanigans pres (Oct 9, 2005)

eh, wish it was v8 cuz my truck is slow as balls. runs a 16 1/4 mile


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

Averaging 19.8 mpg over the last 4200 miles but hey, if you want a V8 with less power and what, 3% more torque (they are rated 290 ft-lb right?), go for it. Drive it like I drive my fronty and you'll be lucky to get 15mpg. I had the 4.7 in the Jeep I just unloaded and the Fronty is faster, handles better and gets better milage...

Oh yeah, good luck if you buy a dodge...my jeep had 72k on it and the transfer case went, injectors were causing huge problems, tranny felt like it was going...all good old Chrysler products there...


----------



## Shenanigans pres (Oct 9, 2005)

u have 4cy or v6? im not so worried bout speed cuz watever i get is gonna be lifted anyway. i jus dont want to get some gas guzzler since the v6 nissans are rated at 15/20 and i kno from personal experience that the dakota v8 does better on gas. and ive had a 00 frontier CC and i got rid of it cuz it was killing me on gas....


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

Shenanigans pres said:


> u have 4cy or v6? im not so worried bout speed cuz watever i get is gonna be lifted anyway. i jus dont want to get some gas guzzler since the v6 nissans are rated at 15/20 and i kno from personal experience that the dakota v8 does better on gas. and ive had a 00 frontier CC and i got rid of it cuz it was killing me on gas....



I've got a v6 Crew Cab, 6-spd 4x4.


----------

